# Saab to be bought by Mahindra?



## miev 1 (Jan 22, 2015)

SAAB - which I think is still design wise a cool car, should go electric or just get buried in the sand. I do not think it is worth saving without something - and that would be a real EV. With 150 range and latest technology tricks.


----------



## palmer_md (Jul 22, 2011)

miev 1 said:


> SAAB - which I think is still design wise a cool car, should go electric or just get buried in the sand. I do not think it is worth saving without something - and that would be a real EV. With 150 range and latest technology tricks.



it's cool if they build the old saab 900, but that photo in the article is the GM version of saab which is just not appealing at all, electric or not. Build a new retro styled 900 with a Tesla sourced powertrain and you'd have something pretty cool.


----------

